# Greetings from Illinois



## mumsicalwhimsy

You look like an interesting, albeit occasionally scruffy group.  A warm environment of crazy folks is just what the winter ordered.
This site is amazing in many regards and it will take me a while to navigate the nooks and crannies....
I got here via the Amazon discussion groups.... Leslie posted this URL so many times I could no longer resist a peek.
            Hello.
I will now return to my lurking and learning.

In Kindle Bliss for a month, now.  

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard, Mumsicalwhimsy,

Glad you found us and took the plunge...and I love your analogy of us being a scruffy group 

Check out all the boards and take your time exploring, there is lots here to see.

Nice to meet you and thank you for the Happy Holidays and right back at you and yours,

-sailor


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We are glad you came over to this side Mumsicalwhimsy! I found my way over from Amazon also and love it here. We do have some fun! You will learn your way around here in no time. Looking forward to reading more posts from you. Check out The Book Corner for bookclubs starting in Jan. ! 

Linda


----------



## drenee

The kindle boards are very addicting, even if you don't post much.  This board encouraged me to join a cross stitch board.  It is very informative, although not set up as nice.  But between the two boards I'm reading a lot about the kindle, and various other topics, and reading quite a bit about cross stitching, but now I have to get off this computer and actually read and cross stitch.  
Hope you enjoy the board as much as I have.
deb


----------



## Dori

Welcome from a neighbor in Indiana.  Enjoy the boards and hop on the posting bandwagon.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Thank you to all.
Book club looks interesting and I just bought Outlander through this site.

Kindle first.  Posting second.  The rest will fall into place.


----------



## sebat

Welcome. 

What area of IL?  I grew up in southern IL and will always consider it home.


----------



## Lynn

Welcome Mumsicalwhimsey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Mumsicalwhimsey!

Thanks for joining Kindleboards, glad you're finding all the good stuff in this "scruffy group" LOL!

Congratulations on your Kindle!  Sounds like you've found the Book Corner already, and perhaps your month-old Kindle would like a gift--check out Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Hello, Sebat.

Alas, Northern Illinois is where home is.
The heart is located around Carbondale and SIU....  Go Salukis.


----------



## Dori

sebat said:


> Welcome.
> 
> What area of IL? I grew up in southern IL and will always consider it home.


I was in Crossville in So. Ill, but left about 66 yrs ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> . . . an interesting, albeit occasionally scruffy group. A warm environment of crazy folks . . .


I nominate this for the Kindleboards motto. Do I hear a second?

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92

I'm way up in Waukegan......


----------



## sebat

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Hello, Sebat.
> 
> Alas, Northern Illinois is where home is.
> The heart is located around Carbondale and SIU.... Go Salukis.


Hey...I'm a SIU alum, as well...Go Dawgs!

Graduated in 1990. BS Interior Design.


----------



## sebat

Dori said:


> I was in Crossville in So. Ill, but left about 66 yrs ago.


I know where that is.


----------



## Dori

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Hello, Sebat.
> 
> Alas, Northern Illinois is where home is.
> The heart is located around Carbondale and SIU.... Go Salukis.


My sis is in Sandwich, IL


----------



## sebat

Dori said:


> My sis is in Sandwich, IL


Sandwich   

I've always wondered how that town got it's name.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I nominate this for the Kindleboards motto. Do I hear a second?
> 
> Ann


I second that!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm way up in Waukegan......


I'm in Lombard. Pidgeon, do you know the Holiskys? (He was former attorney boss of mine.)


----------



## pidgeon92

Sandpiper said:


> I'm in Lombard. Pidgeon, do you know the Holiskys? (He was former attorney boss of mine.)


Nah, I don't know any lawyers.... However, we are pretty close to the courthouse, could walk there in about ten minutes.....


----------



## Dori

Sandpiper said:


> I'm in Lombard.


Lombard is a pretty town. Seems I remember something about azalea park or was it lilacs? Been a long time ago. I was born Chicago and got transplanted to Crossville. My sis born in Crossville and transplanted to Chicagoland and has lived in Oak Park, Elmhurst, Palatine, to mention a few.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Whimsey, welcome! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## pidgeon92

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> pigeon: I grew up in Waukegan. Do they still have the concerts at the courthouse in the summer? I used to be in the band.... over 30 years ago.


They're closer to the library now.... They have them every Friday.... I've never actually been to one, I always forget about it.... They re-opened the Genesee Theatre a few years ago, it's really beautiful. Unfortunately, our fine city administration decided to go with a management company that is not proactive, and there are not many shows there.


----------



## Sandpiper

Dori said:


> Lombard is a pretty town. Seems I remember something about azalea park or was it lilacs? Been a long time ago. I was born Chicago and got transplanted to Crossville. My sis born in Crossville and transplanted to Chicagoland and has lived in Oak Park, Elmhurst, Palatine, to mention a few.


Yes, Lombard and lilacs = Lilacia Park here. Remember the commuter train line Chicago North & Western? Went straight east through Wheaton, Glen Ellyn, Lombard, Villa Park, Elmhurst, Berkley, Bellwood, Melrose Park, Maywood, River Forest, Oak Park to downtown Chicago. That train line is now the west line of the Union Pacific. CN&W is long gone. Who wudda ever thought . . . ?


----------



## thejackylking #884

Hello all.  I am from Southern Il as well.  Little town called Greenfield right in between Alton to the south and Jacksonvill to the nort.  Currently stationed in Ramstein, Germany.  Looking forward to getting my new Kindle.  Had to ship it to my mom's house and once she gets it she will forward it on to me.  I'm already downloading a ton of books to an SD card so it will be ready to go by the time it gets here.


----------



## Dori

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, Lombard and lilacs = Lilacia Park here. Remember the commuter train line Chicago North & Western? Went straight east through Wheaton, Glen Ellyn, Lombard, Villa Park, Elmhurst, Berkley, Bellwood, Melrose Park, Maywood, River Forest, Oak Park to downtown Chicago. That train line is now the west line of the Union Pacific. CN&W is long gone. Who wudda ever thought . . . ?


 OH I do so remember the train. From the age of 13 on for many many years, I took train from Crossville to Union Station then a cab to other station and out to whatever burb my sis lived in. She also lived in Glen Ellyn and I knew I was forgetting one of my favorite places. And I remeber the lilac park and now it comes to me something about purple trash cans, mail boxes or something that is not usually purple..


----------



## farmwife99

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> You look like an interesting, albeit occasionally scruffy group.


No comment from Jim or Vamp yet...............

They must be sleeping in this morning.


----------



## Dori

shhhhhPlease let them sleep.


----------



## Guest

Who's scruffy-looking?


----------



## Sandpiper

Dori said:


> And I remeber the lilac park and now it comes to me something about purple trash cans, mail boxes or something that is not usually purple..


I sort of remember lilac-colored trash cans. I grew up in neighboring Villa Park which is the Tree Town. I've always lived in either Villa Park or Lombard. First three years though were in Chicago.


----------



## Dori

Ah, memories.  Now I am thinking of a great lapidary museum.  Is that in Lombard?


----------



## Sailor

thejackylking said:


> Hello all. I am from Southern Il as well. Little town called Greenfield right in between Alton to the south and Jacksonvill to the nort. Currently stationed in Ramstein, Germany. Looking forward to getting my new Kindle. Had to ship it to my mom's house and once she gets it she will forward it on to me. I'm already downloading a ton of books to an SD card so it will be ready to go by the time it gets here.


Welcome Aboard theJackylking,

So glad you found us; I almost missed your post but I would never miss the opportunity to give you a big:

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE, you are a HERO*

It's men like you who make our country strong. As you will get to know me, I am a fan of the military so, Hoo Rah!

Be careful if you get deployed to the sandbox, you will have to keep your Kindle covered if you take it with you there.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Nice to meet you and waving at you from Foggy California,

-sailor


----------



## Suzanne

Hello Musicalwhimsey & theJackylking. Welcome to the Board.


----------



## Sandpiper

Dori said:


> Ah, memories. Now I am thinking of a great lapidary museum. Is that in Lombard?


You're thinking of the Lizzadro Museum of Lapidary Art in Elmhurst.


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome aboard *


----------



## Dori

Yes,  Laz-----  it was wonderful.


----------



## Angela

Hello Jackylking and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Marci

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Thank you to all.
> Book club looks interesting and I just bought Outlander through this site.
> 
> Kindle first. Posting second. The rest will fall into place.


Whimsy,

Looks like you have your priorities straight! LOL 

Glad to have you hear and joining the gang -

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

thejackylking said:


> Hello all. I am from Southern Il as well. Little town called Greenfield right in between Alton to the south and Jacksonvill to the nort. Currently stationed in Ramstein, Germany. Looking forward to getting my new Kindle. Had to ship it to my mom's house and once she gets it she will forward it on to me. I'm already downloading a ton of books to an SD card so it will be ready to go by the time it gets here.


Welcome, Jackylking!

Conggratulations on your pending Kindle and welcome to Kindleboards! (I'm way late on this, I know, couldn't be on the boards much this weekend). Others no doubt have already directed you to the Book Corner! Be sure to check out the Good Morning Thread in Not Quite Kindle where we get the morning weather report from around the US and hopefully now around the world. Now we can say it's (almost) always morning somewhere on Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Welcome jackylking, glad to have you here!

If you have any questions on transferring books with the USB, please feel free to ask. No whispernet in Germany.

L


----------

